# Vaccine rollout plan for Ireland



## odyssey06 (8 Dec 2020)

There are other threads for discussing the safety of the vaccine, or progress of other vaccines, this topic is specifically on the rollout plan in Ireland.

Provisional listing published on gov.ie:

*1*People aged 65 years and older who are residents of long-term care facilities (likely to include all staff and residents on site)*2*Frontline healthcare workers*3*People aged 70 and older*4*Other healthcare workers not in direct patient contact*5*People aged 65-69*6*Key workers*7*People aged 18-64 with certain medical conditions*8*Residents of long-term care facilities aged 18-64*9*People aged 18-64 living or working in crowded settings*10*Key workers in essential jobs who cannot avoid a high risk of exposure*11*People working in education sector*12*People aged 55-64*13*Other workers in occupations important to the functioning of society*14*Other people aged 18-54*15*People aged under 18 and pregnant women







						Provisional Vaccine Allocation Groups
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (8 Dec 2020)

Looks pragmatic and detailed no doubt some cohort will feel aggrieved, but once we start to stall deaths and start the process of getting the health services restarted and other diagnostic services it should go a long way to getting back to a semblance of normality.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Dec 2020)

In general the list is pragmatic but I am surprised that positions 5 and 7 werent swapped. I thought preexisting conditions were at more risk than 65-69 bracket and that had been reflected in cocooning advice.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (8 Dec 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> In general the list is pragmatic but I am surprised that positions 5 and 7 werent swapped. I thought preexisting conditions were at more risk than 65-69 bracket and that had been reflected in cocooning advice.


Yeah thought the same,  can't see them working 100% to this though, maybe its deaths or cases in that bracket are higher than those with conditions, of course we are assuming that the HSE has data


----------



## Purple (9 Dec 2020)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Yeah thought the same,  can't see them working 100% to this though, maybe its deaths or cases in that bracket are higher than those with conditions, of course we are assuming that the HSE has data


I'd be surprised if they do, unless it was gathered manually and correlated by someone.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (9 Dec 2020)

Purple said:


> I'd be surprised if they do, unless it was gathered manually and correlated by someone.


I agree, the app might give them something but I doubt it would be complete.
 I've been trying to get them to issue one patient ID for years as I had 4 when I was sick , every hospital issued a new hospital number so I'd say they counted me 4 times.......


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Dec 2020)

Rollout plan published - no dates yet, just stages.

_The vaccines will be administered in three phases – the initial roll-out, a mass ramp-up and open access. Once there are a large number of doses available, the mass ramp-up stage can begin... The vaccines will be administrated from long-term care facilities, hospitals, mass vaccination clinics, GP surgeries and community pharmacies... Under what’s called the “vaccination pathway”, the plan outlines how members of nominated groups will be invited to register and consent for vaccination. They’ll then be offered a scheduled appointment at a named centre._

Covid-19 vaccination plan: Here's how they'll be rolled out in Ireland (thejournal.ie)

gov.ie - COVID-19 Vaccination Strategy and Implementation Plan (www.gov.ie)


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (19 Dec 2020)

This is the list of what the EU is paying:

Oxford/AstraZeneca: €1.78 (£1.61).
Johnson & Johnson: $8.50 (£6.30).
Sanofi/GSK: €7.56.
Pfizer/BioNTech: €12.
CureVac: €10.
Moderna: $18.

The above are the prices of the vaccines for the EU, some Belgian minister tweeted it out , withdrew the tweet but it was to late.

The above is quoted in The Guardian. 

Needless to say the manufacturers aren't happy.


----------

